# How to keep LGDs away from the protein tubs!?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We have 2 LGD dogs that will NOT stop EATING the goat protein tubs we have. They chase the goats away from them and I am about to go out there and......... :veryangry: 

Lets just say they have been on my last nerve for a long time. 

What can I do to keep them away? I yell at them when I am not close enough or outside of the pasture and they walk away, but I KNOW they go back to it. If I am out there I smack them away but these dogs are just so stupid they don't learn.

We have bought them a higher protein dog food, but that stuff is expensive and if they are still going to eat the protein lick, I just don't know what I'll do.

I can HONESTLY live without them, but mom deems them important. I just think they are a pain in my backside! :angry: 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!
:hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Higher protien dog food is best for very active breeds or breed that are working like a husky. I wouldn't give it to LGD that lays around all day. :wink: 

If you want to keep the dogs and solve them problem my best suggestion would be to get a remote collar. Use it exactly like this....
Put it on with the power off; it needs to have the metal nubs touch the skin. Leave it on a few days either all day or just when you do chores but if you leave it on be sure to take it off when you are out there once a day. Day 3 or so when you put it back on have it turned on. Now put the protien pail back out during your chores. Go where the dog can't see you but you can watch or have the remote in your pocket but don't let the dog know you have it or are watching. When the dog goes to the pail and licks zap the dog (don't say anything or let the dog know you are watching). If they lick again zap again. It should only take 3 times at the very most (if it takes more it most likely wont work). The keys are not to let the dog know that the zap is coming from the collar (by doing the collar a few days before the set-up); not letting the dog know the zap is coming because you are watching (you want the dog to not mess with the pail all the time not just when you are there). 

Some people feel that these remote collars are cruel. They are very often misused and can be cruel if the dog has no way to avoid the zap.
Just my suggestion for a solution if you want to try. Oh and the collars are about $100 + new but worth it if the other option is getting new dogs. :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love to get zap collars for the dogs (I'd have to shave their necks first though lol)

But I am afraid that the male, Shadow, will think one of the goats did something. He has been known to try and 'straigten out' our fainting goat for being 'too close' to his food. When the goat was actually about 10 feet away. Of course the poor goat was scared stiff and her the dog is trying to rip her ears off. I about grabbed my shotgun that day....

Anyways, if I shock him and the goats are around, I'm just so afraid he'll turn on the goats. Then what?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if I had a LGD that I feared would turn on the goats I wouldn't have a LGD. I think they are supposed to be a protector of the herd and never a threat. 
The intent with using the collar as I said would be that the dog would associate the zap with that protien pail. They have incredible noses and would know any protien pail from many feet away and should always stay away from all of them from zap point on. 
Not sure I feel comfortable telling you to try it just be sure the goats aren't around if this dog has gone after a goat 10 feet away before. :?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am hoping we are going to find them a new home. I just stress too much about them. I will look into the collar though, just gotta be careful with it and maybe have a stick handy. *sigh*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The quicker and most timely the zap can be the most effective result. :wink: For your goats safety if the dog is questionable maybe have the goats put away when you do this just so noone gets hurt.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If I was you I would take the protein lick things away altogether until you can get rid of the dog. This sounds just not good. Can you separate the dogs from the goats?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Have you had this dog since it was a pup? Sounds like he/she has NOT had proper training. What is your response when the dog launches onto your goats ear? Does he only get yelled at? Does he get moved to a crate/jail for punishment without the food he was protecting? Does he KNOW that to turn on the goats and actually bite is absolutely not tolerated? Doesn't sound like it. Sounds like you have a dominance issue going on. The dog likes the protein tub...so he/she guards it because he views himself as the dominant, he guards his food because he is the dominant. The problem is not the dog...it is the lack of a heirarchy over the dog. LGD needs to be last on the totem pole. It needs to submit to you, needs to submit to the goats. This dog is the pack leader...that is supposed to be your job.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

myfainters said:


> Have you had this dog since it was a pup? Sounds like he/she has NOT had proper training. What is your response when the dog launches onto your goats ear? Does he only get yelled at? Does he get moved to a crate/jail for punishment without the food he was protecting? Does he KNOW that to turn on the goats and actually bite is absolutely not tolerated? Doesn't sound like it. Sounds like you have a dominance issue going on. The dog likes the protein tub...so he/she guards it because he views himself as the dominant, he guards his food because he is the dominant. The problem is not the dog...it is the lack of a heirarchy over the dog. LGD needs to be last on the totem pole. It needs to submit to you, needs to submit to the goats. This dog is the pack leader...that is supposed to be your job.


 :clap: :hi5: Jess is right on. 
The collar will not be a good tool for a situation where the dog is dominate and untrained. If this was a well behaved dog and this was the only issue I would go the route of the collar. I was rereading your original post and it really does sound like the dog thinks he rules the roost (not good for any dog).


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, havent had the dog since he was a pup. We got the pair at 2 year old 3 years ago. This problem just started a couple months back with the protein tub.

The aggressiveness issue has been here since around a year and half ago, after we neutered him. He attacked our buck(when we were raising boers) because the dog was reared up on the gate to get petting and the buck went under him and the dog went back down and landed on the goat. Must have landed on his horns because the dog yelped and then proceeded to go after the goat and put 2 holes in his ear. Sam, the other LGD was trying to get him off the goat, but hes just so stupid.

He may believes hes dominate, he does like to put his paw on you, in a dominate way. I have tried to express my dominance many many times, but I dont want to Abuse him.

I blame the people before me for just letting them be 'free' so to speak. They werent given shots and were fed raw meat. I dont even trust them to be out with kidding does. 

I want to get rid of these dogs, I am so SICK of them. Anyone know if there are any LGD rescues near TN?


----------

